# Hgh Argentina biosidus 16iu



## Mongrel (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone seen or heard about quality of this product.small ampule inside.would make 3iu per unit?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Looks like Pharma (if it's not fake..and I have no idea if it is or not).

*Somatropin (HHT™ / Somatrop™ / Growmax™)* Sinthetic version of human growth hormone (hGH) which stimulates growth and cell reproduction in humans, also exerting its action on the metabolism of lipids, proteins and carbohydrates. Recombinant hGH (also known as somatropin) is produced by bacterial fermentation.
Somatropin Biosidus Injection is available as a freeze dried powder at the following strengths 4 I.U.& 16 I.U

Also have a read here, looks like someone went hypo after just one 4.i.u shot:

http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-hgh-insulin-questions/580324-hgh-hypoglycemia.html


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 18, 2017)

It's not much water in ampule.is it not Recommended to add more?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mongrel said:


> It's not much water in ampule.is it not Recommended to add more?


 the water is irrelevant as its the powder that dictates the iu, you can add more but i see no point


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

It's a good product as far as I heard pretty popular in S.A.


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks guys going on three weeks now 3iu 5days week.


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

How is it going with this GH? How is it working bro?


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 18, 2017)

Sent pm good results.has very strong pharma smell,stronger than smell of Pfizer


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mongrel said:


> Sent pm good results.has very strong pharma smell,stronger than smell of Pfizer


 means nothing mate, you'll be surprised what the fakers are capable of.


----------

